# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Ο ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΖΟΓΟΥ

## γιανναε

Γεια σας ..Απόφασισα να σας μιλήσω για ένα θέμα που με πονάει πάρα πολύ από τότε που ήμουν 6 χρονών...Αν και ο μπαμπάς μου άρχισε το τζόγο απ'όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή εγώ καταλάβαινα τα πράγματα από τα 6 μου.Άκουγα τους γονείς μου να μαλώνουν,να σπάνε πράγματα,αλλά ποτέ δε μιλούσα για όσα ήξερα.Ήμουν ένα χαρούμενο παιδάκι πάντα στο σχολείο, αλλά η καρδούλα μου έτρεμε όταν ο μπαμπάς μου έπαιρνε δάνεια και η μητέρα μου το μάθαινε,δάνεια από τράπεζες τα οποία πήγαιναν κατευθειαν στο καζίνο και στη ρουλέτα.Έτσι έφτασε σήμερα να χρωστάει 100.000 ευρώ :( ...Η μητέρα μου έπιασε μια δουλειά όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή,κάτι που πραγματικά αν δεν υπήρχε δε θα χαμε να φάμε.Πολλές φορές πριν ενηλικιωθώ φτάσαν στο διαζύγιο αλλά έκλαιγα,τσίριζα και η μητέρα μου έκανε πίσω.Νιώθω άσχημα ,ξέρω είναι εγωιστικό αλλά παιδιά είμαι μοναχοπαίδι,ήθελα μόνο να χω τους γονείς μου μαζί :( .Μεγάλωσα απέτυχα στις πανελλήνιες και πραγματικά ήθελα μια βοήθεια για κάποιο ιεκ,ώσπου πέρσι έγινε κάτι τραγικό.Ο μπαμπάς μου πήγε και πούλησε κρυφά όλα τα χρυσαφικά μας και τα ξόδεψε στο καζίνο,έγινε χαμός στο σπίτι άρχισε η μάνα μου να πετάει πράγματα,να φωνάζει,να του λέει φύγε απ'το σπίτι και να θέλει να τον χτυπήσει άσχημα.Τότε μπήκα ανάμεσα και άρχισε να χτυπάει εμένα η μάνα μου,ήταν εκτός εαυτού.Ο μπαμπάς μου είναι πιο ογκώδης και ψηλός και φοβήθηκα πως αν δεν ήμουν εκεί,ίσως και να γινόταν κάποιο κακό.Τα θυμάμαι και κλαίω παιδιά,φεύγει τότε ο μπαμπάς μου με δική μου προτροπή.Μετά από κάποιες ώρες μου στειλε μήνυμα ''συγνωμη εγώ φταίω για όλα,αντίο''.Άρχισα να τσιρίζω,τον έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο και δεν απαντούσε κατάλαβα πως ίσως και να αυτοκτονούσε και άρχισα να τηλεφωνώ συνέχεια.Με τη μαμά μου σκεφτήκαμε, να του πουμε οτι εκείνη λυποθύμησε και πως τον χρειαζομάστε.Έτσι του στειλα μηνυμα,τον πήρα τηλ,το άνοιξε,άρχισε να κλαίει και γω να του λέω ''γύρνα η μαμά είναι χάλια''.Γύρισε τότε και μας είπε να πάρει το κουμάντο του σπιτιού η μαμά,ότι δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει με τα χρήματα(πάντα τα ίδια λέει).Η ψυχή μου πονάει παιδιά... μόνο που τα λέω.Το μάτι μου από τον χαμό που γινε είχε μαυρίσει και πρηστεί το μόνο καλό στη ζωή μου είναι πως είχα δώσει πανελλήνιες τότε ξανά, είχα περάσει και σε 5 μέρες θα ρχιζα σχολή,αν δεν την είχα ίσως και να χα πεθάνει από τη δυστυχία.Το όνειρο μου είναι να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό στη συμβουλευτική εξαρτήσεων και να βοηθάω όσες οικογένειες και ανθρώπους έχουν ανάγκη.Σας τα γράφω σήμερα γιατι μόλις είδαμε με τη μαμά μου ότι έβγαλε απ'την τράπεζα 2.000 ευρώ και δεν είπε τίποτα,μετά από 1 χρόνο ηρεμίας.ΞΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ... :( Είναι άσχημο να σε πληγώνει η ίδια σου η οικογένεια,του μίλησα ανοιχτά πέρσι,τον συμβούλευσα αλλά τζάμπα ο κόπος.Εύχομαι η μελλοντική μου δουλειά,να με κάνει πιο σκληρή,γιατι είμαι ευαίσθητη σ'αυτό το θέμα και δεν μου αξίζει να πονάω ψυχικά :(

----------


## jock77

Γειά σου Γιανναε, .. λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για όλα αυτά που περνάτε. Ο τζόγος είναι μια δύσκολη αρρώστια και δυστυχώς δεν υποφοφέρει μόνο ο ίδιος που πάσχει αλλά και όλοι γύρω του. Δεν μας είπες αν όμως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια προσπαθήσατε να πάτε σε κάποιον ειδικό. Υπάρχουν πολλά θεραπευτικά προγράμματα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και αν κατάλαβα καλά και εσύ κάτι τέτοιο θέλεις να σπουδάσεις άρα πρέπει και να γνωρίζεις. Όπως με τους τοξικομανείς, τους αλκοολικούς έτσι και με τους τζογαδόρους η μόνη λύση πολλές φορές είναι ένα κέντρο και ένα πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης. Ιδιαίτερα όταν έχουν γίνει κάποιες προσπάθειες απο τον ίδιο και το περιβάλλον του και έχουν αποτύχει και ο άνθρωπος υποτροπιάζει συνέχεια. Πρέπει λοιπόν να ενταχθεί σε ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα ή να μπει και σε κάποιο κέντρο και να λάβετε και εσείς ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και καθοδήγηση πως θα το βοηθήσετε και εσείς όλο αυτό απο το σπίτι σωστά και με ασφάλεια.
Η άλλη λύση φυσικά είναι να χωρίσουν οι γονείς σου και να πάρει ο κάθε ένας τον δρόμο του.. Μια πολύ ακραία λύση αλλά όταν οι άλλες λύσεις για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα πρέπει και εσείς να προστατευθείτε απο όλο αυτό.. η μητέρα σου να προστατέψει εσένα και εσύ την μητέρα σου. Δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα έχετε επαφές μαζί του ούτε οτι θα σταματήσετε να τον αγαπάτε και να νοιάζεστε και να συνεχίζετε να τον στηρίζετε αλλά τουλάχιστον έτσι θα μπούν κάποια όρια και κάποιος έλεγχος που θα σας δώσει την ελευθερία και χρόνο να ισορροίσετε, να ηρεμήσετε και να φροντίσετε τον εαυτό σας και το μέλλον σας, οικονομικά και ψυχικά. 
Καταλαβαίνω οτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση εκείνος ίσως απειλεί οτι θα βάλει τέλος στην ζωή του..αλλά και μόνο που ο ίδιος ο πατέρας σου σου έστειλε ένα τέτοιο μήνυμα του τύπου "αντίο δεν θα με ξαναδέιτε και συγνώμη"..και να τρομάζει το ίδιο του το παιδί και να χρησιμοποιεί αυτό τον φόβο για να ξαναγυρίσει στην οικογένειά του και να συνεχίζει να την βασανίζει έτσι.. είναι τρομερά άδικο και ανεπίτρεπτο και δείχνει πόσο βαρυά είναι η περίπτωσή του. Κανένας γονιός δεν θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί έτσι το παιδί του και να του μεταφέρει τέτοιο φόβο και στεναχώρια.Είναι παντελός απαράδεκτο! Αν ο πατέρας σου σε αγαπάει πρέπει να δεχθεί να ενταχθεί σε κάποιο κέντρο ή πρόγραμμα και ίσως και να ζήσει σε διάσταση (αν όχι χωρισμό) με την οικογένειά του μέχρι να αποδείξει οτι τα έχει καταφέρει. Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις.. Οι εθισμένοι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να αισθανθούν το άδικο όπως εμείς.. βλέπουν το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν μπορούν να το ελέγξουν ..το ψέμα και η υποκρισία είναι σύμμαχός τους σε αυτό.. γι αυτό θα ακούσεις πολλές φορές τα ίδια, πολλά συγνώμη, πολλά όχι που είναι ναι, πολλές υποσχέσεις που δεν θα πραγματοποιηθούν ποτέ.. δεν σημαίνει βέβαια οτι δεν το θέλουν ή δεν το ενοούν ή δεν στεναχωριούνται όταν τα λένε αλλά είναι τέτοια η αρρώστια που δεν τους αφήνει. Χρειάζονται βοήθεια απο ειδικούς και χρειάζεται να την θέλουν πραγματικά αυτή την βοήθεια..
Θ αμπορούσαμε εδώ να πούμε κάποιες άλλες προτάσεις αλλά επειδή η ψυχολογική κατάσταση και ιροσσοπία του κάθε εθισμένου είναι διαφορετική δεν ξέρεις αν αυτό που θα πείς θα κάνει μεγαλύτερο καλό ή κακό! Κάποιος δηλαδή μπορεί εύκολα να πεί ζητείστε εισαγγελική εντολή να μην ξαναμπεί σε καζίνο, να μην έχει πρόσβαση στην τράπεζα να σηκώσει χρήματα, να μην έχει πρόσβαση στα πιν στις κάρτες, κτλ κτλ.. αλλά όλο αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει στερητικό σύνδρομο και να οδηγήσει τον παθόν σε άλλες πράξεις. 
Πραγματικά σας εύχομαι μέσα απο την καρδιά μου να ζητήσετε και να λάβετε την βοήθεια που χρειάζεστε και να πάρει τέλος αυτός ο γολγοθάς σας.. γιατί είναι κάτι που μπορεί να πάρει τέλος, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να θεραπευτεί..

----------


## giorgos35

> Γεια σας ..Απόφασισα να σας μιλήσω για ένα θέμα που με πονάει πάρα πολύ από τότε που ήμουν 6 χρονών...Αν και ο μπαμπάς μου άρχισε το τζόγο απ'όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή εγώ καταλάβαινα τα πράγματα από τα 6 μου.Άκουγα τους γονείς μου να μαλώνουν,να σπάνε πράγματα,αλλά ποτέ δε μιλούσα για όσα ήξερα.Ήμουν ένα χαρούμενο παιδάκι πάντα στο σχολείο, αλλά η καρδούλα μου έτρεμε όταν ο μπαμπάς μου έπαιρνε δάνεια και η μητέρα μου το μάθαινε,δάνεια από τράπεζες τα οποία πήγαιναν κατευθειαν στο καζίνο και στη ρουλέτα.Έτσι έφτασε σήμερα να χρωστάει 100.000 ευρώ :( ...Η μητέρα μου έπιασε μια δουλειά όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή,κάτι που πραγματικά αν δεν υπήρχε δε θα χαμε να φάμε.Πολλές φορές πριν ενηλικιωθώ φτάσαν στο διαζύγιο αλλά έκλαιγα,τσίριζα και η μητέρα μου έκανε πίσω.Νιώθω άσχημα ,ξέρω είναι εγωιστικό αλλά παιδιά είμαι μοναχοπαίδι,ήθελα μόνο να χω τους γονείς μου μαζί :( .Μεγάλωσα απέτυχα στις πανελλήνιες και πραγματικά ήθελα μια βοήθεια για κάποιο ιεκ,ώσπου πέρσι έγινε κάτι τραγικό.Ο μπαμπάς μου πήγε και πούλησε κρυφά όλα τα χρυσαφικά μας και τα ξόδεψε στο καζίνο,έγινε χαμός στο σπίτι άρχισε η μάνα μου να πετάει πράγματα,να φωνάζει,να του λέει φύγε απ'το σπίτι και να θέλει να τον χτυπήσει άσχημα.Τότε μπήκα ανάμεσα και άρχισε να χτυπάει εμένα η μάνα μου,ήταν εκτός εαυτού.Ο μπαμπάς μου είναι πιο ογκώδης και ψηλός και φοβήθηκα πως αν δεν ήμουν εκεί,ίσως και να γινόταν κάποιο κακό.Τα θυμάμαι και κλαίω παιδιά,φεύγει τότε ο μπαμπάς μου με δική μου προτροπή.Μετά από κάποιες ώρες μου στειλε μήνυμα ''συγνωμη εγώ φταίω για όλα,αντίο''.Άρχισα να τσιρίζω,τον έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο και δεν απαντούσε κατάλαβα πως ίσως και να αυτοκτονούσε και άρχισα να τηλεφωνώ συνέχεια.Με τη μαμά μου σκεφτήκαμε, να του πουμε οτι εκείνη λυποθύμησε και πως τον χρειαζομάστε.Έτσι του στειλα μηνυμα,τον πήρα τηλ,το άνοιξε,άρχισε να κλαίει και γω να του λέω ''γύρνα η μαμά είναι χάλια''.Γύρισε τότε και μας είπε να πάρει το κουμάντο του σπιτιού η μαμά,ότι δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει με τα χρήματα(πάντα τα ίδια λέει).Η ψυχή μου πονάει παιδιά... μόνο που τα λέω.Το μάτι μου από τον χαμό που γινε είχε μαυρίσει και πρηστεί το μόνο καλό στη ζωή μου είναι πως είχα δώσει πανελλήνιες τότε ξανά, είχα περάσει και σε 5 μέρες θα ρχιζα σχολή,αν δεν την είχα ίσως και να χα πεθάνει από τη δυστυχία.Το όνειρο μου είναι να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό στη συμβουλευτική εξαρτήσεων και να βοηθάω όσες οικογένειες και ανθρώπους έχουν ανάγκη.Σας τα γράφω σήμερα γιατι μόλις είδαμε με τη μαμά μου ότι έβγαλε απ'την τράπεζα 2.000 ευρώ και δεν είπε τίποτα,μετά από 1 χρόνο ηρεμίας.ΞΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ... :( Είναι άσχημο να σε πληγώνει η ίδια σου η οικογένεια,του μίλησα ανοιχτά πέρσι,τον συμβούλευσα αλλά τζάμπα ο κόπος.Εύχομαι η μελλοντική μου δουλειά,να με κάνει πιο σκληρή,γιατι είμαι ευαίσθητη σ'αυτό το θέμα και δεν μου αξίζει να πονάω ψυχικά :(


Οταν λες μετα απο ενα χρονο ηρεμιας τι ακριβως εννοεις??δηλαδη εχει να παιξει ενα χρονο??σαν μεγαλη κοπελα που εισαι πια και κορη του για δοκι
μασε να του μιλησεις εαν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη.
Και πες του οτι με αυτα που κανει διαλυη την οικογενεια του και κυριως το μελλον το δικο σου μηπως λεω μηπως αυτο τον ταρακουνηση εστω και λιγο.

----------


## savatage

Ωχ βρε κοριτσι εχεις και αυτο μεσα στο σπιτι... 
Πρεπει να σταθεις στο υψος σου για τον εαυτο σου. Να γινεις εσυ η "μαμα" σου. Του εαυτου σου και κανενος αλλου. Οι γονεις σου εχουν την απολυτη ευθυνη για τους εαυτους τους και για οσα σου εχουν προκαλεσει. Αλλα δε θα σε οδηγησει πουθενα το να στηβεις το μυαλο σου να βρεις λυση για αυτους.
Εχεις πληθος απο παιδικα τραυματα και αυτα βγαινουν στη φόρα καθε φορα που προσπαθεις να κανεις τα βηματα σου.
Θα σου προτεινα τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρακι, να διαβασεις σχετικα με την αυτογνωσια, την αυτοεκτιμηση και τα βηματα αυτοβοηθειας. Υπαρχουν και βιβλια δωρεαν που μπορεις να κατεβασεις απο το ιντερνετ.
Ασχολησου με σενα!
Καθε φορα που θα εχετε μια κριση στο σπιτι, βρες κατι να κανεις για να αποφορτιζεσαι. πχ μια βολτα εξω, τρεξιμο, μια συναυλια, δεν ξερω τι, αναλογα τι μπορει εσενα να σε ανακουφισει.
Stand up for yourself

----------


## giorgos35

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια η θεματοθετρια την εκανε???

----------


## Remedy

γεια σου γιάννα.
αυτό που έχει ο πατέρας σου είναι ένας πάρα πολύ σοβαρός εθισμός. Δεν αλλάζει ούτε με συμβουλές, ούτε με παρακάλια, ούτ με απειλές.
Εσύ, είσαι η μόνη που δεν φταίς στην ιστορία αυτή, αλλά πληρώνεις τα σπασμένα περισσότερο απ όλους.
Έχει καταστραφεί η οικογένειά σου, από αυτό που λένε "συννοσυρότητα" στους εθισμούς, επειδή οι γονείς σου δεν έκαναν ΤΙΠΟΤΕ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.
Με τους καυγάδες και τα κλάμματα, δεν γιατρεύονται οι εθισμοί.
η μητέρα έπρεπε να συμβουλευτεί ειδικούς θεραπευτές για να ξέρει πως να φερθεί ΠΡΙΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,όσο ήσουν ακόμα μικρή που θα μπορούσε να σε προστατεύσει απο όλα αυτά που ζούσες, κι αν δεν ήθελε να γιατρευτεί ο πατέρας, να τον χώριζε.

τι να κάνεις τώρα? Να κοιτάξεις να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου. Να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου, να ψάξεις τρόπο να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και να ζείς σε άλλο σπίτι από το πρόβλημα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> γεια σου γιάννα.
> αυτό που έχει ο πατέρας σου είναι ένας πάρα πολύ σοβαρός εθισμός. Δεν αλλάζει ούτε με συμβουλές, ούτε με παρακάλια, ούτ με απειλές.
> Εσύ, είσαι η μόνη που δεν φταίς στην ιστορία αυτή, αλλά πληρώνεις τα σπασμένα περισσότερο απ όλους.
> Έχει καταστραφεί η οικογένειά σου, από αυτό που λένε "συννοσυρότητα" στους εθισμούς, επειδή οι γονείς σου δεν έκαναν ΤΙΠΟΤΕ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.
> Με τους καυγάδες και τα κλάμματα, δεν γιατρεύονται οι εθισμοί.
> η μητέρα έπρεπε να συμβουλευτεί ειδικούς θεραπευτές για να ξέρει πως να φερθεί ΠΡΙΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,όσο ήσουν ακόμα μικρή που θα μπορούσε να σε προστατεύσει απο όλα αυτά που ζούσες, κι αν δεν ήθελε να γιατρευτεί ο πατέρας, να τον χώριζε.
> 
> τι να κάνεις τώρα? Να κοιτάξεις να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου. Να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου, να ψάξεις τρόπο να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και να ζείς σε άλλο σπίτι από το πρόβλημα.


 ΣΥΝΝΟΣΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ! συμφορμιτισσα ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ! είναι άλλο πραμα! , ειναι όταν υπαρχει συνύπαρξη δύο ή περισσότερων ψυχιατρικών διαταραχών ή διαταραχών της προσωπικότητας, η μια από αυτές είναι η προβληματική χρήση ουσίας. Λαθος διαγνωση! Υπαρχουν καποιοι ανθρωποι οπου εχουν σπουδασει καποια χρονια για να κανουν διαγνωση ! οπου την κανουν σε επαφη αμεση με τον ασθενη ! όχι από το ιντερνετ! κι παλυς θελουν χρονο! ποσο μαλον για να βρουν κι θεραπεια!ετσι δεν ειναι?! Λυπάμαι αν φενετε σαν να καμω παρατηρηση ! απεναντίας συμφωνω ότι πρεπει να ειχε απευθυνθεί σε ειδικους η μητερα της κοπελας, αλλα ας δειχνουμε σεβασμο στο δραμα μια οικογενειας! στον πονο της φιλης μας! μην τα κανουμε όλα τοσο απλα!

----------


## giorgos panou

Κοπελια το μηνυμα σου με συγκινησε , ειναι η αμεσοτητα της περιγραφης σου που μας φερνει ρεαλιστικα στο πρόβλημα οπου περνα η οικογενεια σου! 
Υπαρχει στο ΚΕΘΕΑ κεντρο για θεραπεια εξάρτησης από τζογο ,απευθηνθειτε εκει, κατά την γνωμη μου η επιστημονικη βοηθεια σε συνδιασμο με την αγαπησου προς τον πατερα σου ισως βοηθησουν να γινει καλα ο ανθρωπος! 
Ο τροπος που γραφεις δειχνει ένα κοριτσι με αξιολάτρευτες ηθηκες αρχες! αυτό σημαινει ότι ο πατερας σου εκτος της εξάρτησης σε αγαπα πολύ! κι ηθελε η κορη του να βγει ενας σωστος ανθρωπος! σε αγαπα! πατερας σου ειναι ! 
Επισης αποψη μου ειναι ότι ας ερθει κοντα στον Θεο, στον Χριστο κι στο Αγιο πνευμα, υπαρχουν πνευματικοι οπου μπορουν κι εχουν βοηθησει ανθρώπους να ελευθεροθουν από τετειες υλικες εξαρτησεις! ξερω ότι ο κοσμος τα χλευαζει όλα αυτά, αλλα σκεψουτο, μια γνωμη προσφερω δεν λεω ότι εχω δικιο, δεν καμω διαγνωση .

----------


## Jaded Future

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα ο τζόγος, ίσως μεγαλύτερη εξάρτηση από τα ναρκωτικά.
Έχω περάσει και από τα δύο και για αυτό το αναφέρω..

Έπαιζα από τα 17 μέχρι τα 35 μου (τώρα δλδ :) ) συστηματικά και αρρωστημένα.
Έχω χαλάσει σχέσεις, έχω χάσει πολλά χρήματα... νεύρα, άγχος, πίεση, απότομη και αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά.

Το έχω κόψει 3 φορές από μόνος μου, αλλά μετά από 1-2 χρόνια ξανακύλησα.
Τελευταία φορά τώρα με το Μουντιάλ, που έχασα μέσα σε έναν μήνα περισσότερα από 2000€, μάλιστα κερδίζοντας και αρκετές φορές.
Απλά ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετό, θέλεις κι άλλο κι άλλο... Μέχρι να τα χάσεις όλα!

Αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να το κόψω οριστικά, ελπίζω να τηρήσω την υπόσχεσή μου, τόσο στον εαυτό μου αλλά και σε όλους τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.
Καλά κουράγια σε όλους!

----------


## Macgyver

Aν δεν εχεις αυτοκυριαρχια , καηκες με τον τζογο , που για να πηγαινεις στην Παρνηθα δεν σημαινει καλα και ντε οτι εισαι εξαρτημενος ................πηγα το 2010 , 33 φορες , επαιζα μαι φορα μαυρο-κοκκινο, περιμενοντας υπομονετικα να ερθει μερικες φορες το ενα χρωμα και μετα πονταρα στο αλλο , και εχανα-κερδιζα , εφευγα με την πρωτη μπιλιά , απαραβατος κανονας ...................... ολη η ιστορια ηταν για να παρω μια μοτο των 18.000 ευρω , μολις ταπιασα , ( τις 11 φορες εχασα , τις 22 κερδισα ) δεν ξαναπατησα το ποδι μου εκει , ειναι και νοσηρη η ατμοσφαιρα , το αισθανομουν ......δεν ματαξαναπηγα .....τοδα σαν προκληση ....

αυτα γινονται με μεγαλη αυτοπειθαρχια .....τεραστια ....

----------


## Jaded Future

Macgyver,

Όση αυτοσυγκράτηση και αυτοκυριαρχία και να έχεις, είναι κάτι πολύ εθιστικό και επικίνδυνο.
Been there done that, για πολλά χρόνια.
Γνωρίζω κόσμο που παίζει επαγγελματικά και είναι όλοι τους ψυχάκιδες, απότομοι και τέρμα νεύρα και τσίτα.
Απάλευτη κατάσταση, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο καν.

Επειδή μου αρέσει πολύ η όλη φάση, ίσως παίζω μικρά ποσά σε σημαντικά ματς και ακολουθώντας κυρίως το ένστικτό μου και τα νέα/αναλύσεις που εμπιστεύομαι. Μέχρι εκεί όμως..

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver,
> 
> Όση αυτοσυγκράτηση και αυτοκυριαρχία και να έχεις, είναι κάτι πολύ εθιστικό και επικίνδυνο.
> Been there done that, για πολλά χρόνια.
> Γ..


Αγαπητε Τζειντ , οι δυο δουλειες που εκανα , ειχαν σχεση με το ρισκο , ειμαι μαθημενος στο ρισκο , και εχω τεραστια αυτοπειθαρχια , γι αυτο και μορεσα και τις εκανα ....... με αυτο το backrounnd μπορεσα κι εκανα αυτο ου εκανα . αλλα δεν θα το ξανακανα , γιατι δεν μαρεσει το ειδος αυτου του ρισκου , τοδα σαν μια προσκληση ................... δεν το συνιστω σε κανεναν...............ειμαι 56 , αρκετα μεγαλος και εμπειρος σε δουλειες με ρισκο για να μπορω να κανω assess ενα ρισκο .........

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ο εφιαλτης στο δρομο με τις λευκες πρεπει να λεγετε. Εκει που ειπα ησυχασα ερχεται μια φιλη της μαμας μου με παει στον ΟΠΑΠ τα χανω ολα 1000 ευρω σε 3 μερες οτι ειχα και δεν ειχα απο τα νευρα μου πηρα την γιατρο μου με ειχε πιασει αυτοκαταστροφη μου ειπε παρε ενα χαπακι πηρα και ξανα πηγα με ειχε πιασει αμοκ. Εκει που ειπα δεν ξαναπαω ερχεται μια φιλη μου δειχνει ενα site στο ιντερνετ και κολλησα παλι να σημειωσω ειχα κανει αποκλεισμο σε ενα αλλο site δε μπορω να αγιασω τωρα θα μου πειτε δεν φταινε οι αλλοι και φταιω εγω, αλλά σε ενα ατομο που ειναι επιρρεπεις και δεν μπορει να σταματησει δε του λενε που να βρει να παιξει.

----------


## Annakptsk

Αυτά τα σαιτ ξεφυτρώνουν σα τα μανιτάρια.... Πολύ μεγάλος πειρασμος

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αγαπητη Αννα οπου υπαρχει φτωχια ανθιζει ο τζογος και ο αλκοολισμος βλεπε Ρωσία.

----------


## Annakptsk

Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό... Για αλκοολισμό δεν ξέρω αλλά για τζόγο ότι και να πω είναι λιγο

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό... Για αλκοολισμό δεν ξέρω αλλά για τζόγο ότι και να πω είναι λιγο


Το ιδιο ειναι , πιστεψε με , δεν ξεκολλας ευκολα , και σιγουρα οχι με πιεση ..........

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ο κάθε παιχτης που παιζει, ξερει οτι δεν προκειται ποτε να κερδισει γιατι και να κερδισει θα τα επιστεψει σε χρονο μηδεν, αρα παιζει για να παιζει, γι αυτο λεγεται και εθισμος. Εχτες κερδιζα 70 και τα επεστρεψα γιατι ειχα τυψεις χιχι το κακο ειναι που δεν με νοιαζει τωρα που χανω σε αντιθεση που αλλες φορες ειχα νευρα, τωρα περιμενω καρτερικα να πληρωθω εχοντας εξαντλησει ολους τους πορους μου. Με αρεσει αυτη η γωνια εδω. Μαλλον θα αρχισω να κρατω ημερολογιο να γραφω τις χασουρες μου.

----------


## Annakptsk

1300 κέρδισε προχθές ο φίλος μου και τα, έχασε σε χρόνο ντε τε... Και μετά είχε και νεύρα επειδή έχασε.... Νιώθει τύψεις μετά και ενοχές που παίζει αλλά εκείνη την ώρα δεν τον νοιάζει τιποτα

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ετσι παει η δουλεια. Ισως γι αυτο αποφασισε να ζητησει βοηθεια.

----------


## mixalistor

Για όποιον έχει θέματα εθισμού να αναφέρεται ότι μπορεί να συμβουλευτεί 

το σιτε του ΚΕΘΕΑ (κέντρο θεραπείας εξαρτημένων ατόμων): https://www.kethea.gr/ αλλά και σχετικά άρθρα για το πως μπορεί να το πολεμήσει και μόνος του: Bοήθεια για άτομα που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον τζόγο ή https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εθισμό...ιχνίδια

----------


## pain

> Γεια σας ..Απόφασισα να σας μιλήσω για ένα θέμα που με πονάει πάρα πολύ από τότε που ήμουν 6 χρονών...Αν και ο μπαμπάς μου άρχισε το τζόγο απ'όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή εγώ καταλάβαινα τα πράγματα από τα 6 μου.Άκουγα τους γονείς μου να μαλώνουν,να σπάνε πράγματα,αλλά ποτέ δε μιλούσα για όσα ήξερα.Ήμουν ένα χαρούμενο παιδάκι πάντα στο σχολείο, αλλά η καρδούλα μου έτρεμε όταν ο μπαμπάς μου έπαιρνε δάνεια και η μητέρα μου το μάθαινε,δάνεια από τράπεζες τα οποία πήγαιναν κατευθειαν στο καζίνο και στη ρουλέτα.Έτσι έφτασε σήμερα να χρωστάει 100.000 ευρώ :( ...Η μητέρα μου έπιασε μια δουλειά όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή,κάτι που πραγματικά αν δεν υπήρχε δε θα χαμε να φάμε.Πολλές φορές πριν ενηλικιωθώ φτάσαν στο διαζύγιο αλλά έκλαιγα,τσίριζα και η μητέρα μου έκανε πίσω.Νιώθω άσχημα ,ξέρω είναι εγωιστικό αλλά παιδιά είμαι μοναχοπαίδι,ήθελα μόνο να χω τους γονείς μου μαζί :( .Μεγάλωσα απέτυχα στις πανελλήνιες και πραγματικά ήθελα μια βοήθεια για κάποιο ιεκ,ώσπου πέρσι έγινε κάτι τραγικό.Ο μπαμπάς μου πήγε και πούλησε κρυφά όλα τα χρυσαφικά μας και τα ξόδεψε στο καζίνο,έγινε χαμός στο σπίτι άρχισε η μάνα μου να πετάει πράγματα,να φωνάζει,να του λέει φύγε απ'το σπίτι και να θέλει να τον χτυπήσει άσχημα.Τότε μπήκα ανάμεσα και άρχισε να χτυπάει εμένα η μάνα μου,ήταν εκτός εαυτού.Ο μπαμπάς μου είναι πιο ογκώδης και ψηλός και φοβήθηκα πως αν δεν ήμουν εκεί,ίσως και να γινόταν κάποιο κακό.Τα θυμάμαι και κλαίω παιδιά,φεύγει τότε ο μπαμπάς μου με δική μου προτροπή.Μετά από κάποιες ώρες μου στειλε μήνυμα ''συγνωμη εγώ φταίω για όλα,αντίο''.Άρχισα να τσιρίζω,τον έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο και δεν απαντούσε κατάλαβα πως ίσως και να αυτοκτονούσε και άρχισα να τηλεφωνώ συνέχεια.Με τη μαμά μου σκεφτήκαμε, να του πουμε οτι εκείνη λυποθύμησε και πως τον χρειαζομάστε.Έτσι του στειλα μηνυμα,τον πήρα τηλ,το άνοιξε,άρχισε να κλαίει και γω να του λέω ''γύρνα η μαμά είναι χάλια''.Γύρισε τότε και μας είπε να πάρει το κουμάντο του σπιτιού η μαμά,ότι δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει με τα χρήματα(πάντα τα ίδια λέει).Η ψυχή μου πονάει παιδιά... μόνο που τα λέω.Το μάτι μου από τον χαμό που γινε είχε μαυρίσει και πρηστεί το μόνο καλό στη ζωή μου είναι πως είχα δώσει πανελλήνιες τότε ξανά, είχα περάσει και σε 5 μέρες θα ρχιζα σχολή,αν δεν την είχα ίσως και να χα πεθάνει από τη δυστυχία.Το όνειρο μου είναι να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό στη συμβουλευτική εξαρτήσεων και να βοηθάω όσες οικογένειες και ανθρώπους έχουν ανάγκη.Σας τα γράφω σήμερα γιατι μόλις είδαμε με τη μαμά μου ότι έβγαλε απ'την τράπεζα 2.000 ευρώ και δεν είπε τίποτα,μετά από 1 χρόνο ηρεμίας.ΞΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ...ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ... :( Είναι άσχημο να σε πληγώνει η ίδια σου η οικογένεια,του μίλησα ανοιχτά πέρσι,τον συμβούλευσα αλλά τζάμπα ο κόπος.Εύχομαι η μελλοντική μου δουλειά,να με κάνει πιο σκληρή,γιατι είμαι ευαίσθητη σ'αυτό το θέμα και δεν μου αξίζει να πονάω ψυχικά :(


Ενημερωσε μας στο παρον πως ειναι η κατασταση ....

----------


## tinos36

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου!το έκοψες?

----------

